# Anfängerfrage Landschaft



## Guest (12. Mrz 2008)

Hi ich habe eine dumme Anfängerfrage.
ich würde gerne etwas ähnliches Programmieren wie: xoops.widelands.org/modules/mediawiki/index.php/About_Geometry 

Was ich genau machen will:
Ich will aus einem z.B. Textfile oder noch besser aus einem graustufen .bmp Werte für die höhe der Landschaft auslesen.
Daraus will ich eine Landschaft wie die unter dem Link erstellen. Die Flächen sollen dann auch mit Texturen versehen werden (Daten über Art der Textur auch über Textfile?).

Dann soll das ganze als Bilddatei abgespeichert werden.

Womit mache ich das am besten, wenn ich es möglichst einfach haben will (habe noch nicht viel mit Java und Grafiken gearbeitet)? 

Danke


----------



## tuxedo (12. Mrz 2008)

Willst du sowas programmieren weil du's brauchst oder weil du's programmieren willst?

Weil fertige Tools die sowas machen gibts ja schon genug.

Im allgemeinen kann ich dir JMonkeyEngine ans Herz legen. Damit (und dem Wiki) kommst du recht schnell ans Ziel.

--> www.jmonkeyengine.com

- Alex


----------



## Zapp_Branigan (12. Mrz 2008)

Weil ich will... und mit dieser JMonkeyEngine kann ich das was ich geschrieben habe einfach Realisieren? Die Screenshots sehen erstmal bisschen to much aus (Siedler 2 Grafik würde mir reichen)
Danke aber schonmal für den Tipp!


----------



## tuxedo (12. Mrz 2008)

Jepp, die Engine kann das. Das laden einer solchen Bitmap und das generieren einer Landschaft daraus, sowie das darüberlegen von Texturen sollte mit deutlich <500 Zeilen Code zu realisieren sein. Schau dir einfach das Wiki und die im Sourcecode beiliegenden Beispiele an. Prinzipiell kannst du dir dein Programm aus den Beispielen "zusammenkopieren".

- Alex


----------

